# 18 hp 345 john deeere lawn mower



## racingbob (Oct 16, 2006)

i have a 345 john deere riding lawn mower with 18 hp, this mower is is cutting out when under load,but idols fine.i have a see thru fuel filter and at idol its almost full and when i go out and mow it almost goes to empty and the engine about stalls.this is what i have done (1) new breather fuel cap,(2) new fuel pump (3) new fuel filter (4) cleaned pickup tube


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

I think you're on the right track. The fuel filter getting low on fuel is normal. It still sounds like the fuel cap isn't vented to the atmosphere. You didn't mention flushing the fuel tank and filling with fresh fuel. Contaminents in the tank can cause those symptoms too. Dull blades in tall grass can also pull an engine down or stall it.

Jake T.


----------

